# BEW inserts- will CF pay for class A members



## Jarnhamar (28 Oct 2011)

If a class A reservist pays out of his pocket to get an eye exam in order to bring the prescription to the CF in to get inserts for BEWs will the CF reimburse the member?

In this case a member said his doctor wants $90 for the eye exam/prescription. I asked why so much and the said the doctor said it's because it's been so long since he had an eye exam.

We used to let members with glasses wear their glasses in lieu of wearing BEWs.  
He is trying to get BEW inserts because he was told members were not allowed to wear their glasses instead of BEWs anymore and on the last range ex he had to wear a pair of BEWs OVER his glasses.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Oct 2011)

I got my own exam, but I get it paid for by work every two years anyway. Don't know if you can claim that.

Cl A will get the inserts issued for free. 

In my Unit, you take your script to the RQ, she fills out the approved form and you take it, and your script, to the lens place (specified vendor) and get your inserts.


----------



## bdcasey916 (28 Oct 2011)

A reservist over 180 days of class B or class C service is entitled to the same benefits under the Spectrum of Care that the Reg Force are entitled to.  Under 180 days, a Class A reservist is only entitled to limb/life-threatening injury/illness while on duty.  Other than that, they fall under the civilian system.  So no, you troop would not get his prescription reimbursed.  Like recceguy said, he will get his BEW's provided.

I checked this information with my Primary Care Nurse in charge of my CDU before I put up the information so I wasn't blowing smoke


----------



## dapaterson (28 Oct 2011)

Foxhound:  Since the BEW inserts are individual PPE, will the CF medical system provide an eye exam for members who require them to ensure a correct prescription, regardless of their class of Reserve service?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Oct 2011)

foxhound031 said:
			
		

> A reservist over 180 days of class B or class C service is entitled to the same benefits under the Spectrum of Care that the Reg Force are entitled to.  Under 180 days, a Class A reservist is only entitled to limb/life-threatening injury/illness while on duty.  Other than that, they fall under the civilian system.  So no, you troop would not get his prescription reimbursed.  Like recceguy said, he will get his BEW's provided.
> 
> I checked this information with my Primary Care Nurse in charge of my CDU before I put up the information so I wasn't blowing smoke



You didn't read my answer. I said inserts, not BEW. *Your inserts are supplied to Cl A reservists without cost*.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (28 Oct 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Foxhound:  Since the BEW inserts are individual PPE, will the CF medical system provide an eye exam for members who require them to ensure a correct prescription, regardless of their class of Reserve service?



I went through this same thing, (and asked pretty much the same question of my OR).

The eye exam IS NOT covered, _just_ the cost of the inserts.

(I would guess the logic being if a Reservist needs a persciption outside the Military, they have it on their dime regardless of service.)

Or something like that.


----------



## bdcasey916 (28 Oct 2011)

Recceguy - I apologize for not reading your response correctly and my bad typing, I was still at work and doing two or three things at once and I made the mistake and for that I apologize

dapaterson - That I don't know the answer for, the only reservists we get that need inserts for their BEW's are mostly army reserves deploying and they get them anyways as part of the Spectrum of Care under Class C service.  (I'm on a navy base, and in my CDU we don't have much dealings with army reserve contracts, a Med Tech on an Army base may have a better answer than I can provide)

Again I apologize for the confusion and my lack of reading my response before hitting post


----------



## bdcasey916 (28 Oct 2011)

I just wanted to add to my previous post in reference to what I said about being on a navy base and not knowing the answer to the question.  Pers in the navy, unless they were deployed to Afghanistan, do not get issued BEW and/or inserts and therefore we don't have much dealings in that regard.  The pers that are entitled to them go see our eye tech, take the prescription to the glasses guy and are issued them from there.  
That was all I meant by saying to possibly ask a Med Tech on an army base, as they would deal with this more than I do.


----------



## Brasidas (28 Oct 2011)

foxhound031 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to add to my previous post in reference to what I said about being on a navy base and not knowing the answer to the question.  Pers in the navy, unless they were deployed to Afghanistan, do not get issued BEW and/or inserts and therefore we don't have much dealings in that regard.  The pers that are entitled to them go see our eye tech, take the prescription to the glasses guy and are issued them from there.
> That was all I meant by saying to possibly ask a Med Tech on an army base, as they would deal with this more than I do.



Navy pers do complete the PWT1, right? They're supposed to wear BEW for that.


----------



## bdcasey916 (28 Oct 2011)

Here at the Bedford range, they are provided safety goggles as they are not issued BEW


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Nov 2011)

Thanks. I'll let the member know his ex exam is not covered however his inserts will be.

Though apparently some guys have been waiting over a year for the inserts so it's not something fast by any means.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Nov 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'll let the member know his ex exam is not covered however his inserts will be.
> 
> Though apparently some guys have been waiting over a year for the inserts so it's not something fast by any means.



We show the RQ the script, she does her thing with the form, we take it to the optometrist and get our inserts in about a week or two. Can't speak to why your end seems so FUBARed. It's hardly rocket science.


----------



## ZKC (19 Jun 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> We show the RQ the script, she does her thing with the form, we take it to the optometrist and get our inserts in about a week or two. Can't speak to why your end seems so FUBARed. It's hardly rocket science.



Sorry for digging up an old thread, it seems like rocket science on my end too. Not exactly the same situation, but I'm going on PRes full-time BMQ in a week and just got issued my BEWs. However, no one mentioned anything about inserts, nor told me what to do. For the moment, I'm assuming I can wear my glasses on course, but if I do need the inserts, what do I do? The local CRFC already has a copy of my prescription I've submitted for the recruiting process, is it possible my unit already ordered them for me?

EDIT: I'm asking it here first before contacting my unit because I don't want to be asking for something I'm not supposed to have.


----------



## runormal (19 Jun 2016)

ZKC said:
			
		

> Sorry for digging up an old thread, it seems like rocket science on my end too. Not exactly the same situation, but I'm going on PRes full-time BMQ in a week and just got issued my BEWs. However, no one mentioned anything about inserts, nor told me what to do. For the moment, I'm assuming I can wear my glasses on course, but if I do need the inserts, what do I do? The local CRFC already has a copy of my prescription I've submitted for the recruiting process, is it possible my unit already ordered them for me?
> 
> EDIT: I'm asking it here first before contacting my unit because I don't want to be asking for something I'm not supposed to have.



The way it worked for me was that called the local base support unit, brought the form in with a valid prescription and then we received them a few weeks later. This was a process all initiated solely by the member. The CoC provided the initial phone number.

That being said on my SQ when some students showed up without inserts they got them made on base and had them for the range.

What I would suggest, get a valid copy of your prescription (within the last year) and show up with it. Over the first day or two they should do an interview and this point tell your Section Commander. "I was issued my BEW's a week before course and do not have inserts. I have a copy of my prescription with me, can the inserts be made on base? You are entitled to them as a CLS A reservist, whether or not they can't get them for you while you are on course is another question. Ideally you would have shown up with them, but seeing how you were issued them last minute there isn't much you can do.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (19 Jun 2016)

ZKC said:
			
		

> Sorry for digging up an old thread, it seems like rocket science on my end too. Not exactly the same situation, but I'm going on PRes full-time BMQ in a week and just got issued my BEWs. However, no one mentioned anything about inserts, nor told me what to do. For the moment, I'm assuming I can wear my glasses on course, but if I do need the inserts, what do I do? The local CRFC already has a copy of my prescription I've submitted for the recruiting process, is it possible my unit already ordered them for me?
> 
> EDIT: I'm asking it here first before contacting my unit because I don't want to be asking for something I'm not supposed to have.



Your unit will need to initiate it because you'll need to book an appointment with your local medical section in order to gain the inserts. 

I was permitted to wear my glasses on the range until I had Inserts/PRK surgery done. Depends on your leadership


----------

